# Lucky personal find - Huffy Cactus Flower



## Thomas (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Thomas (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Thomas (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 3, 2015)

Bought the same bike for my oldest daughter@ a flea market 20 years ago.She loved it


----------



## Thomas (Jan 3, 2015)

I saw a Cactus Flower on craigslist and remember my oldest daughter had one that my father gave her. I showed her the add and she had a fit wanting to go get it. But, with two kids and a full single mom schedule she couldn't. I went and picked it up and the first pic is form the ad. It was pretty rough ! I brought it home and put it on my new work stand that my wife gave me (early) for Christmas. We only have one pic of the original bike from back in the day. I noticed the bike I purchased had those silly plastic tubes on the spokes that made noise as you rode it and thought my daughters did too, but most did back then. I pulled up the one Pick we had and noticed that the scratch on the top tube near the neck is identical to the one in the old pic. I had found my daughters original bike. I pulled it completely apart and cleaned /lubed everything. I replaced the sissy bar because the original was rough and the chain was shot. I had Hamlet at Boneshaker Bicycles attempt to true the rear wheel. The rim might need replacing. I decided not to repaint the frame and a good scrubbing with diluted LA Awesome from dollar general cleaned it right up. Undiluted LA Awesome removed the caked on grease/waxy substance found on all the bearings. just soaked them over night in it in a jar. If you use be careful on paint like the yellow and orange areas on this bike. even diluted 50/50 it wanted to strip then paint. the baked on white paint was fine it. My Daughter loves her New/Old bike !


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 3, 2015)

My daughters had the spoke thingys too! She loved them and they stayed


----------

